# Warhammer RP Poll



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey everyone. At the current time im starting up a Skaven roleplay, but for reasons that i'd prefer not to say, they aren't flattering, im going to run a second RP along with it. A smaller one, but one that allows me to vary. But I can't decide on a theme, so I thought i'd run some ideas and see which is the most popular, then run that. So my ideas are the following.

-A Warriors of Chaos roleplay. It will allow four players, one warrior for each Chaos God. Led by a Champion of Chaos Undivided, (me), the motley group will trek across the Chaos Wastes to slay a mighty Chaos Dragon, but they aren't the only ones after the dragon's head, or much more valuable parts.

-A Dark Elves roleplay. It will allow four to five players, who are Dark Elf Executioners of Khaine. Led by a Executioner Captain, (me again), the temple agents are sent on an errand for Malekith to the Old World. They must survive against those who wish to sabotage their efforts, and the unrelenting hordes that assail the lands.

-An Orcs and Goblins roleplay. It will allow four to five players, all Orc champions led by a Warboss, (yet again its me), who is leading a WAAAGH! against the Dwarven World Edge Mountains. The WAAAGH! must succeed, even against the hardened forces of the Dwarfs, and much more sinister enemies lurk in the darkness.


Oh and im not voting. It'd be unfair.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I'm not saying that I'm applying to any, but I think there are to much chaos roleplay right now\ roleplays which involves chaos.

I'm not sure whats better, Dark Elves would be a welcome change but on the other hand from the little description you have given it does not sound really interesting. On the other hand orc\goblin RP sounds more interesting but was tried on forum several times already.
So im suggesting the dark elf and orc\goblin.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!

I'd love to do an O&G RP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Seems to be a tie between Chaos and Dark Elves so far. Also ive changed the Dark Elves RP a bit since I came up with a better idea. Rather then corsairs the players would now be Executioners of Har Ganeth.

http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Executioner


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Now its more interesting then a bunch of corsairs ^^


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes Komanko yes it is. Anyway ill let the vote run until tomorrow then ill start the 2nd Rp up. Im looking forward to my Skaven rp, and whichever of these three triumphs.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I say you do a RP of the Warriors of Lustria the LIZARDMEN!!!!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> I say you do a RP of the Warriors of Lustria the LIZARDMEN!!!!


Oh oh, can I be one of those guys who disappeared? You know, those silly guys who taught the Slann everything? What was it....


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alrighty then. Poll closed. The Orcs and Goblins gained the most votes but the Dark Elves gained the most votes in the shortest amount of time. So I will run the Dark Elves rp, then Orcs, then Chaos.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Oh oh, can I be one of those guys who disappeared? You know, those silly guys who taught the Slann everything? What was it....


... you're just jealous


----------

